# [SOLVED] outlook express



## jan5 (Feb 25, 2008)

I would like to know why me emails in outlook express have the wrong date and time. How can I change that?:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: outlook express*

Moving this up to the Microsoft forum...


----------



## Stumpy81 (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: outlook express*

Hi Jan, 

Everything related to date/time (format) is picked up from your clock in Windows and the Regional Settings in your Control Panel.

If this would not solve your issue, can you be a bit more precise about what you mean by 'wrong' date and time. 

Kind regards, 
Stumpy


----------



## jan5 (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: outlook express*

STUMPY 81
Thankyou. I checked the Time Zone and it was incorrect. All fixed
Kind regards
Jan


----------

